# Tamarac City Commissioner Taking Heat For Comments To BSO Deputy During Commission Meeting



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The best part of this video is to see the reaction from the officer, it wasn't anger, it wasn't betrayal, it was professional and it said in no words "I got you"


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Shameful and unprofessional of him to grandstand like that.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

So the guy got a wrist slap most likely for , well you know . . . 
And the county decided not to prosecute

Then this upstanding citizen sees the same police officer he gave a hard time to 4 years ago and decided to reveal his true nature.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Very unfortunate and kudos to the Sheriff for standing by his guy.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

I think the officer handles himself well. I’m surprised he isn’t being reprimanded for smiling. Wait til Twitter gets a hold of this, there will be Dem presidential candidates talking about smacking the smug look off his face because he looks like kids who were bullies in high school and could destroy your whole world with a smile.


----------

